# Car going flat after siren goes off



## barry gaffney (Feb 25, 2021)

I have A 2003 x 5 e 53 and car alarm keeps going off had new battery and renewed the rusty drivers door lock works ok just locking car with key lock but when I use the key remote to lock after an hour the alarm goes off tried the bonnet switch and that’s good ,could the fault lay with the siren battery


----------



## barry gaffney (Feb 25, 2021)

barry gaffney said:


> I have A 2003 x 5 e 53 and car alarm keeps going off had new battery and renewed the rusty drivers door lock works ok just locking car with key lock but when I use the key remote to lock after an hour the alarm goes off tried the bonnet switch and that’s good ,could the fault lay with the siren battery


The battery is only 3 months old and had a new driver door lock as well because old one was rusty as hell so next step replace siren alarm as I assume the battery has failed after 17 years


----------



## barry gaffney (Feb 25, 2021)

barry gaffney said:


> The battery is only 3 months old and had a new driver door lock as well because old one was rusty as hell so next step replace siren alarm as I assume the battery has failed after 17 years


----------

